

The 10 Most Profitable Businesses To Start - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneursfinance/2008/01/17/small-business-sageworks-ent-fin-cx_mf_0118mostprofitable_slide_2.html?thisSpeed=30000

======
lancashire
Enough Forbes articles already!

...I never knew Steve Martin went into insurance.

